# Hard disk is not detecting while Booting



## geekyms4 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Folks, 
I am using Seagate 1TB sata hard disk. i am not able to boot through hdd as it's not detecting. i try to boot from other hdd its booting fine. and not showing the other hdd. please help me out to solve the problems. i need that data. 

 Sent from my XT1033 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Shah (Sep 19, 2015)

After you boot from other HDD, Can you see the problematic HDD in Disk Management? If yes, Check if the partitions are intact or lost. If partitions are lost (i.e. The total space shows as unallocated and you cannot format or create partitions), Use HDTune Pro or any other software to do an error test. 

If there are bad sectors, I don't think you can recover your data.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2015)

geekyms4 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am using Seagate 1TB sata hard disk. i am not able to boot through hdd as it's not detecting. i try to boot from other hdd its booting fine. and not showing the other hdd. please help me out to solve the problems. i need that data.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Digit, powered by appyet.com



Not showing under bios ? Then do the usual like trying different sata ports, sats cable and power cable. Try it on another pc if possible. If all fails then the PCB of the HDD has gone bad.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Check out the cable and ports and if possible use it on any other pc as well. If nothing change your HDD is gone.


----------



## geekyms4 (Sep 19, 2015)

i used the cables of other working hdd still showing the same message bias not finding device.  i am using asus motherboard. i there problem in cylinder or it's get corrupted. 

 Sent from my XT1033 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=304151]geekyms4[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it may be a hardware issue. It could be some more possible reason for the issue like Hardware faulty, compatibility, SATA cable issue and BIOS settings. To confirm the problem, please follow the following steps.

Option 1: 
Check the power management in Windows or the BIOS menu as well to see what all options are on and which ones are off.

Option 2: 
Try a different MOBO to make sure that the problem is with the HDD and not with the MOBO port.

If it’s still not showing in the bios, then it’s a hardware issue and the HDD is still under warranty; I’d suggest you proceed for an RMA.

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2016)

yes but it has to be of the same model.


----------

